# additional document request from case officer



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

I just receive a mail from team 33 Brisbane and says I am required to submit medicals and pcc.

Does this mean that case officer is satisfied with the rest of the documents I submitted? Is it only a one-time document request from co?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Goran said:


> I just receive a mail from team 33 Brisbane and says I am required to submit medicals and pcc.
> 
> Does this mean that case officer is satisfied with the rest of the documents I submitted? Is it only a one-time document request from co?


Generally, for most people, a request for PCC and medical indicates that the CO has completed the assessment of all previously submitted documents and that they are generally satisfied with the . However, the CO is still perfectly within their rights to carry out further investigations and request additional information up to the point when the visa is actually granted. It's not unheard of for COs to carry out job verifications even after all requirements have been classed as met.

A request for PCC and medical should simply be viewed as a sign that the assessment of your application is progressing well. Ultimately, nothing is certain until you have the visa grant letter in your hands, though at this stage you are very close to getting a decision on your application, which should hopefully be positive, unless you have a few undeclared skeletons in your cupboards.

Best of luck with your application.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you for your reply.

I really hope they are satisfied with the rest of the documents.
I am hypothesizing they want all documents on the table before scrutinizing them


----------



## sra (Apr 19, 2015)

We've just been allocated to a CO last 14 Jul, the only documents he is requesting is Form 80 and PCC for me and my wife. 

Does it mean CO have been reviewed our documents and he is satisfied?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Not necessarily, just that he's asked for more documents for your application.


----------



## abhilashasachdeva (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi,

My case officer asked me for form 80. I have provided same. I have below queries:
1. do I need to send an email as response that I have provided documents or clicking on Information provided button is enough on Immigration profile?
2. How long it takes generally for case officer to get back with outcome or further correspondence?

Regards,
Abhilasha


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

abhilashasachdeva said:


> Hi,
> 
> My case officer asked me for form 80. I have provided same. I have below queries:
> 1. do I need to send an email as response that I have provided documents or clicking on Information provided button is enough on Immigration profile?
> ...


Uploading the documents and clicking on the the Information provided is sufficient. No harm in sending email also.

Generally CO will review the case for after 28 days but that can be vary depending on circumstances. You can expect your next CO contact after a month if CO needs some more documents otherwise Visa grant will be given in 4-16 weeks of time..


----------

